# Finally moved out



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

So this weekend I moved out to my own place and it feels so good. STBEH got home before I could finish packing all my stuff and he kept on making funny comments as if hes trying to say I need you I will make it on my own, well I ignored him.

PPl in our neighborhood got comfortable telling me about what they used to see (him cheating) with multiple woman. I didn't care much I was just mad that these things were happening under my nose and didn't follow them or even considered the possibility cause I trusted him.

Then we had to meet on Sunday to get my daughter and he came to bring the our daughter with another woman. 

WOW glad I took the step and left the bastard


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow, how old is your daughter???

Best wishes to you!


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Wow, how old is your daughter???
> 
> Best wishes to you!


She's 4 years old. Thank you.


----------



## Orange_Pekoe (Jan 5, 2015)

GOOD FOR YOU for leaving him! 
You are a good example for your daughter, hold your head high.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Good job on not falling for his mind games. Words are just that, words. Actions, and his patterns have already shown what type of person he is. Hopefully, he can change to be a good role model for your daughter.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

You are on the right path for you and your daughter. Keeping good thoughts for you.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Talk about wildly inconsiderate (to you and your daughter), bringing a new woman to pick up your daughter right after you moved. Part of me wonders if this was a way of trying to get to you when you didn't respond to his mumblings as you were packing. He seems manipulative. Good for you for leaving - sounds like all he really gave you was validation that you did the right thing.


----------

